# Massey Harris Moldboard Question



## Bobl1958 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have 2 NOS MH moldboards that have the part #'s MHF 660 414 M91 on them. There is also 3 61 10 which may be a casting date or something. Anyone know what these might fit? I believe they are 16", but maybe 18" don't know for sure. Thanks in advance for any help you might have. Bob


----------



## nskiff1 (May 4, 2011)

3-61-10 i belive that would be your production date in the format of month-year-day. im not sure but they look real similar to the boards a friend has on his 2 bottom furgy plow, its something worth checking out...nate


----------

